# Question for breeders...



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Is it ok to take a pup home at 9 weeks old? That's how old Cricket will be when I'm going to get her, but I've never had a pup that young...they were all 12 weeks and older. Just wondering what difference 3 weeks can make or if it is recommended at all to take them when they are only 9 weeks...
Thanks!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I picked up Norah when she was 12 weeks (we hadn't known her since she was born) and we picked Nick up when he was 9 weeks. He seems perfectly socialized and developed. Just verrrry tiny!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think it all depends on the breeder. I got Jillee when she was eight weeks old but I also am 20 minutes from my breeder though.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I got Cosmo at 9 weeks .. He weighed about 5 lbs . I got Asta at 11 weeks .. it just worked out that way .. I wanted to get him earlier but there were too many obstacles and the breeder decided to wait .. 

If I had my druthers I would get them older than 8-9 weeks supposedly there is this fear factor thing they go through so they try to place them before it or after it .. 
I think it helps if they stay with their mommie and litter just a little bit longer but I am not a breeder just an owner.. 
I was told it does not matter that much by some people and others tend to disagree..


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I was with Jillee since she was four weeks...I went over to my breeders house everyweek...a couple of times at that. I read up on things and made sure she was safe and very cautious of the fear period. Speaking of Jillee hubby went to bed and they were all were in there..so I came in here to look up somethings and here she comes like mommy please come to bed...whining and barking at me...went and got one of her beds and she is crashed. Soo silly..has to be with mommy!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We generally wait until 10 weeks but if there are special circumstances, a well adjusted confident puppy, and experienced puppy raisers then we wouldn't rule it out. Otherwise they learn a lot in that one week from their mom and siblings-things like what happens when they play too rough and give and take on bite playing. Mom generally puts them in their place that week.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

We actually got Vinny at a couple of days under 8 weeks. He was a very confident little guy and we were experienced dog owners. It just so happened that his breeder was coming to CA for a wedding from Fl at that time and could fly him with her. We have never looked back, great experience.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

There are differences between a 10 week and a 9 week old puppy and it all depends on temperament as well as what you want/can handle. I personally would wait the extra week (or even two) because by then the puppy will most likely sleep through the night and their mothers have been able to teach them a lot of skills. One of the big ones, of course, is that biting can hurt and how to not play too rough so it might make it easier for you to teach the puppy your own rules.

I got Kubrick at 13 weeks and I'm very glad I did! My next one I could probably get at 11 weeks but I think 10 would be my cap.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I think it really depends on the puppy...we got Marley right at 8 weeks and it was no problem at all for him. He never showed any signs of missing his "family" and fit right in with ours. Other puppies may be totally different. I would hope that if the breeder had any concerns, she would share them with you!!

Alexa


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Between learning extra puppy manners, including bite inhibition, and avoiding strange new circumstances during the fear period (8-10 weeks old), I prefer to keep them here until they are 10 weeks old. 

9 weeks is OK with the right circumstances, but I think 10 weeks is much better.

I still have two puppies here that are almost 12 weeks old and I see them blossoming and comprehending so much more these last two weeks that it amazes me. I'm not necessarily advocating keeping them with the breeder for that long, but the way their mom interacts with them and the way they interact with each other shows that they've changed so much.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I got Sis at 10 weeks. She was the last one to leave and she fit right in with us and slept all night the first night. She would be so exhausted we would have to pick her up and put her to bed - she would never know it.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

I think it depends on how good the breeder is as well.We got Molly at eight weeks.She was well socialized,had no trouble with biting,chewing,crying,bathing,had already had times away from the mother,lots of running around and play,outside potty,etc...I think our breeder devoted tons of time and effort with the pups and I felt very confident that she would not let her pup go unless she was sure it was ready and also the new owners where well prepared and ready.She settled in very well and really have had no problems at all with her.Also my breeder as I'm sure most are a phone call away.A major problem I find is that so many will get a new pup or adult dog,and never bother to even read any books at all on how to prepare for one,and what is all involved in training etc.Sadly thats why so many dogs end up given up on.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys! Kimberly, I'm curious...do you think it is different for a pup going to a single dog household? I guess what I'm asking is, would my other dogs "teach" Cricket in the same manner her mom would? I don't think it would be a problem to leave her with her mom for the extra week...other than me having to WAIT ANOTHER WEEK! Aarrrghhh!! What to do?? :frusty:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Kim. We picked Ricky up when he was 9 weeks old and it all worked out well. By then, I was very impatient and couldn't wait to get my hands on him. lol I would prefer to wait until 10 weeks, though, simply because of some of the things Kimberly has mentioned. The one week won't "make or break" you or the puppy, but it never hurts to have him/her stay with mom and siblings a wee bit longer as it can really help with that nipping tendency.

On a sad note, a customer came into the health food store I work at (for pets) and said they got their puppy at THREE WEEKS, yup..... 3 !!! My jaw hit the floor and I had trouble keeping all my thoughts to myself, but it wasn't their fault (they were told she was 6 weeks and didn't know any better) and they are now trying to do the best they can with this little girl. She's a Lab and I'm sure they will be in for a long haul. Sad. Made me sick to hear that all the pups had left their mom at 3 weeks. 

Don't worry, though. A 9-week old puppy will do just fine at home with you.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh gosh Marjrc how sad...


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

marjrc said:


> On a sad note, a customer came into the health food store I work at (for pets) and said they got their puppy at THREE WEEKS, yup..... 3 !!! My jaw hit the floor and I had trouble keeping all my thoughts to myself, but it wasn't their fault (they were told she was 6 weeks and didn't know any better)


Oh, that's HORRIBLE!!! They must be bottle feeding?

We got Bonnie at 14 weeks and Duncan a few days shy of 10 weeks and I can't really say I saw any difference in their puppy behaviors, potty training, mouthing, etc. I will say that Bonnie was better with the crate, but I'm wondering if that was a temperment thing??
I'm soooo excited for you to get Cricket!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, I think it is illegal to sell a puppy less than eight weeks old in California now. I can't believe that puppy has survived at 3 weeks old! I know of at least two people who have bought puppies at six weeks old that didn't survive. It's sad.

Kim, since you are an experienced dog person, who has raised puppies as well, 9 weeks would probably be fine, but I just prefer 10 weeks old. Keep in mind that your puppy will still be in the fear period at 9 weeks old and will be coming home to bigger dogs that it may have never seen before. I think it is good for you and the breeder to discuss. It may work out better for all of you that the pup come home a few days earlier. I just gave my opinion since you asked breeders to respond. 

Like Marj already said, I'm sure your 9-week old pup would do just fine.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh sorry for my comment then I didn't realize it was for breeders only to respond too..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Nah, don't worry about it classeylassie. Even when the topics are in the "Ask A Breeder" forum, they still get responses from everyone! LOL!


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh thanks Kimberly...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> I just gave my opinion since you asked breeders to respond.
> 
> Like Marj already said, I'm sure your 9-week old pup would do just fine.


Actually, I was hoping you WOULD respond! Thanks to everyone...I can't wait to bring our new baby home. She's going to get her first shots today, and I'm hoping to get some new pics soon...I must be driving the breeder crazy!

Unbelievable that someone would let pups go at 3 weeks old! When my friend bought her Yorkie, the lady she bought him from told her he was 8 weeks old, but her vet told her he was probably 2-3 weeks younger. Apparently some people sell based on size, and some people like really teensy tiny dogs, so people lie about the pup's ages so that people will think they are smaller. For some people, I guess, it's anything to make a buck. Sad.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

We got Kona at 7 1/2 weeks, he was weaned and eating solid food as well as had his first shots... but as others have said... I only live 10 min. from our breeders house so if we needed anything we have him really close.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OH yeah, EVERYONE will pipe in if it's a topic they are interested in, breeders and non-breeders alike! lol Of course, it would help if I identified myself as a non-breeder.  This place is like brain-storming in a meeting room. All kinds of ideas get bounced around. 

Yeah, it was very heart-breaking and I kept repeating "only 3 weeks?" I can't believe how cruel some people are. This female had a litter of 5 and they were all gone by 3 weeks. This couple had had the pup 2 weeks already and were feeding it kibble, brought it to get checked by the vet (who thankfully is waiting for the right times to give the shots) and they are already looking into putting a collar on her, getting her used to a leash, etc.... All I can think of is that she belongs nestled against her mother's belly and playing with her siblings.  

If they continue to buy their food with us, then I will have an update as time goes by. I am keeping my fingers crossed for them. They mean well, but are one of those people that got taken for a ride by their emotions.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Marj, that's horrible. poor baby. I hope he does well though.  I hope the human parents just didn't know any better, but I am glad they are able to buy the food from you and you are able to give them great advise and help.


----------

